# Требуется ли маме операция или возможно консервативное лечение?



## _Иван (9 Апр 2019)

Добрый день. Прошу помощи/совета для мамы как поступить - лечить или настаивать на операции (настаивать с моей стороны по отношению к маме). Т.к. она женщина в возрасте (62 года) и с довольно сильным характером,предложения помощи пока отвергает и пытается бороться самостоятельно, но видя результаты "усилий" её лечащего врача, а точнее их отсутствие на протяжение вот уже около 3 мес., прошу помощи здесь.... Общая картина такая - сильные боли в спине,левой ноге,колене,при ходьбе ногу тянет за собой, со слов нога немеет и как будто чужая, возвышенность в 10 см уже стала большой проблемой. Трудно найти положение, в котором бы не было боли, лежать,стоять тяжело, сесть в машину так же очень проблематично.
Невролог с хирургом лечили колено....назначали уколы,какие-то процедуры (подробнее если надо расспрошу - очень неохотно делится...не подумайте,отношения у нас хорошие,просто она из тех людей кто  "я всё сама и не хочу быть обузой"....) Результата ноль. Пошла к массажисту, тот нащупал на позвоночнике уплотнения и порекомендовал обратиться к лечащему врачу чтобы тот дал направление на КТ - вот так у нас работает медицина....

КТ сделано, по результату морально подавлена совсем...
Пожалуйста подскажите по результату КТ как понимать эту картину и что можно/нужно предпринять.
Поможет ли в данном случае если отправить маму в профильный санаторий - в Саках или Евпатории такие есть и если да, какой курс лечения должен быть.


----------



## La murr (9 Апр 2019)

@_Иван, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2019)

По клинике, надо.
По КТ, может и не надо.
Неврологу надо показать, рефлексы проверить, чувствительность, слабость.
Как вариант, узнайте про ЭНМГ, сразу ответ на большинство вопросов.
Походите на пятках и носках, ходить по лестнице может любой ногой или только одной?


----------

